# Turniptown Creek



## Jdhall99 (Oct 6, 2016)

Headed up to Ellijay for a long weekend and place we are staying is right on Turniptown inside of Walnut Mountain I believe.  Anyone ever fished here and got any advice?


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Oct 6, 2016)

I haven't... I just hope there is water in it! If there is it might be 75 degrees. Use the Toccoa tailwater as a back up.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 7, 2016)

Lots of red-eye bass in the lower stretches. Not trout but they're fun to catch.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 7, 2016)

Last time I was by there it was about dry.


----------



## Jdhall99 (Oct 9, 2016)

Yall were spot on, its about dry. Not enough water to fish. Any suggestions on public access spots in ellijay.


----------



## TheTroutWhisperer (Oct 10, 2016)

Not so much around Ellijay I'm afraid right now. You can go up to Blue Ridge and fish the Toccoa tailwater or drive west on 52 and go into the Cohutta Wilderness. The Conasuga River is a good option if you really want the hard core natural stuff.


----------

